# Rugged travel case shootout: Xikar versus Humicare (5 ct)



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

*The contenders*

Technology is evolving at the speed of light. The cigar smoker's hobby is no exception to this rapid pace of development. From absorbent sponges, to salt-infused silica beads, to space-age super-absorbent polymers, the cigar smoker's toys are almost indistinguishable from magic.



Here, I will be looking at one of my favorite, and admittedly indispensable, accessory: the take-your-sticks-anywhere travel case. I will be comparing the Xikar 5 count travel case to Humicare's 5 count Herf-a-dor, but this comparison might as well be named S3 Cases vs Otterbox. More on that later.

*First impressions*

Both cases feel spectacular in the hand: sturdy, lightweight, and embarrassingly awesome. Right off the bat, the design of the Xikar case is a lot more appealing and modern. The X-shaped protrusions on both the top and bottom give the impression of a second layer of protection, while the rounded trapezoidal logo gives a nice touch to the overall look. The Herf-a-Dor, on the other hand, looks like a military box stuck in the 70's. The rectangular protrusions give it an old-school look, and the logo looks like an add-on, rather than a feature of the design.

The Herf-a-Dor is slightly taller than the Xikar, and thus bulkier. This is something to keep in mind, for those who carry these cases in their coat's pocket.

The plastic on the Xikar case is very stubborn to bend under gentle pressure. The Herf-a-Dor, sadly, seems to yield much more easily to small pressure. The Xikar is advertised to be molded from ABS plastic, a strnong, lightweight material very well suited to the case's purpose. From the ease with which the Herf-a-Dor deforms, I have doubts it is constructed from the same high-quality ABS plastic.

As I was playing with the Herf-a-Dor, I noticed a hissing sound when squeezed. I tried it again, and I could hear the same sound. Of of the corners on my case did not seal properly. I tried the same squeeze with the Xikar. It was much harder to squeeze, but no air escaped. This raises serious concerns about the quality of the seal on the Herf-a-Dor. More on this later. Forget about forgetting some sticks in the Herf-a-Dor, only to discover them years later, aged, and delicious. The questionable seal will most likely result in a dry tobacco mess.



*Construction details*

Although these two cases look very similar to the untrained eye, their construction is quite miles apart.

*The foam guts*

The Xikar case, as expected, has a foam with cigar-shaped grooves on the bottom, but the top foam is wavy, whereas the Herf-a-Dor boasts cigar-shaped foam on both the top and bottom. The foam in the Xikar is noticeably softer than the foam in the Herf-a-Dor, and indeed, the cigars shift much harder in the Herf-a-Dor. If there is one place where the Humicare design is a winner, it is here.



*Hinges*

Both the cases present a piano hinge that runs almost the entire length in the back. A long metal rod is keeps the hinges from coming apart. It is hard to notice, but the / on he Herf-a-Dor apear to stay at an angle, almost as if the hinges are being pulled apart, whereas the Xikar ones look straight. Pay close attention to the distance between the top and bottom parts of the case. The Xikar case seems to be held together tightly, while the Herf-a-Dor looks like it's about to be pulled apart, ready to break open.



*Latches*

The latches present an interesting comparison point. Their designs are completely dissimilar.

Let's take a closer look at the Xikar design first. Each latch is held in place by a metal rod inserted through two plastic protrusions in the case. This creates two pressure points per latch, for a total of four pressure points. This design helps keep the top part straight, as it distributes the pressure more evenly.



The latches on the Herf-a-Dor appear to have a very similar design at first. Once the case is opened, the latch shows its true nature. Rather than being anchored in two places, like the Xikar, the latch mechanism on the Herf-a-Dor is detachable. The mechanism is anchored by a single plastic dovetail. Although the latch is composed of two plastic pieces connected by a metal rod, the entire pressure of the latch is transmitted through this dovetail. The result is a single pressure point per latch, or a total of two pressure points holding the case closed. This design allow for much more deforming, explaining in part the poor seal.



*The seal*

The seal is the one area where the Xikar model blows the Herf-a-Dor away. Putting the cases side-by-side, it is apparent that the sides of the Xikar are held together much more tightly. With the latches closed, the Herf-a-Dor appears as it had been pried open. The sides do not come close enough together to squeeze the rubber gasket into forming a proper seal. This is most likely a result of the design of the latches, and the softer plastic used.

The Herf-a-Dor may be able to protect the cigars for a limited time, but it's moisture retention and waterproofing are dubious at best.



*Additional research*

Other than the foam inserts and the disc humidifier, the Herf-a-Dor looks identical to the OtterBox Drybox 3000. In fact, it looks identical to the Cigar Caddy travel case as well.

The manufacturer of the Xikar case is more difficult to identify. After some exhausting searches, I was able to trace it back to the S3Cases Model T3000. Although the Xikar's design is highly customized, it is apparent from the design of the hinge and latches that the Xikar is indeed manufactured by S3Cases.

*S3Cases vs OtterBox*

The product line of OtterBox mainly of protective skins for cellphones and gadgets. Their few case models stick out like a sore thumb. This indicates that OtterBox might not have as much expertise in waterproof and crushproof cases, as one might expect when buyng a cigar travel case.

S3Cases, on the other hand, specializes in industrial-grade protective cases. The T3000, from which the Xikar case is derived, gets lost in their expansive product offering.

*Conclusion*

With all the shortcomings and design faults of the Herf-a-Dor, one has to wonder if it is even suited for protecting cigars. The leaky seal is the most worrisome, and most likely the result of a number of design shortcomings. Humicare took a shortcut by re-purposing an existing product, with minimal, if any customization. The end result raises questions as to whether the Herf-a-Dor can appropriately fulfill its purpose.

Xikar on the other hand, went the extra mile. They went with a manufacturer whose expertise is in the right place, took an existing designed, and customized it for both looks and functionality. The X protrusions on the Xikar appear to have a functional purpose as well. They work very well in taking excess pressure and redistributing it from the top to the joints. No wonder the Xikar engineers are confident in driving a large pickup truck over a case filled with stogies.

The Xikar wins by light-years.

*Final thoughts*

I was not able to find a definitive answer on what material the Herf-a-Dor is made from. Cigar International's product page claims it is made out of ABS plastic, but the softness of the material raises questions to the validity of this claim. I was also not able to find a definitive answer as to wheter the Herf-a-Dor comes with a lifetime warranty, and what conditions must be satisfied under the warranty.

On the other hand Xikar is very happy to point out that their case is made out of ABS plastic, a fact confirmed both by the sturdiness of the material, and the product description from S3Cases' T3000. Xikar is also very energetic in advertising its lifetime warranty for its line of cases.

If you are in the market for a travel case, get out an extra five dollar bill, and get the Xikar model.

_Copyright (C) 2013 Alexandru Gagniuc, This work is licensed under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0,_


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

Excellent post.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a xikar 10, with 2 15 counts on the way! I never leave town without one!


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

I've had excellent luck with an Otterbox. It vacuum locks when we return from hunting and drop 3200' in elevation, and it holds pressure until opened when we arrive at our hunting grounds.

The difference may be in individual specimens, but I suspect that there may be more to it than that. My Otterbox is close to 9 years old. Outsourcing or relying on the reputation of the brand name may have resulted in a drop in quality in the modern production runs.

I wonder if Pelican makes a travel humidor. I'm sure one of their cases could be used since they can customize open cell foam, and oh my, the capacities could be enormous. 

Great write up, very detailed and informative. A tuppence of RG to you sir!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

mrnuke said:


> With all the shortcomings and design faults of the Herf-a-Dor, one has to wonder if it is even suited for protecting cigars.


LOL!

I can't speak to the Xikar case, as I don't own one.

But I do own a 5 count herfador, and it rocks. It fell off a third story balcony on to concrete and was only scuffed but not broken or cracked. I've left cigars in it in my truck for weeks, and they were fine when I "found" them again.

I own 4 Xikar products. Only one of them (the ash can) still works. While Xicar DOES have excellent customer service and a great guarantee, I don't feel their products are of good quality. I will take my Cuban Cutter over any cutter they make.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Grimmalde said:


> The difference may be in individual specimens, but I suspect that there may be more to it than that. My Otterbox is close to 9 years old. Outsourcing or relying on the reputation of the brand name may have resulted in a drop in quality in the modern production runs.


I agree, that my specimen of the Herf-a-Dor could be a really bad one. The issue here is, it should never have left the factory., which may speak about quality control. I still stand by my assertions about the design being less than ideal. If you look at high-resolution images of (recent ?) OtterBox cases, the gap around the edges will usually be quite large, whereas on the Xikar ones, it will be much less noticeable.

This comparison is valid for the year 2013. Xikar might in the future outsource to save costs, whereas OtterBox might improve their design or process. I hope I have at least pointed out some things to look for when deciding on a case.



El wedo del milagro said:


> While Xicar DOES have excellent customer service and a great guarantee, I don't feel their products are of good quality.


You spelled Xikar wrong. Jokes aside, I did at times feel my Xikar cutter was not sharp, but I gave up on that thought when I compared to other cutters -- of which the Cuban Crafters cutter is not part of. Personally, I feel most Xikar products are way ahead of most of their competition. Time will tell if that continues to be the case.


----------



## Grimmalde (Jul 19, 2005)

mrnuke said:


> I agree, that my specimen of the Herf-a-Dor could be a really bad one. The issue here is, it should never have left the factory., which may speak about quality control. I still stand by my assertions about the design being less than ideal. If you look at high-resolution images of (recent ?) OtterBox cases, the gap around the edges will usually be quite large, whereas on the Xikar ones, it will be much less noticeable.
> 
> This comparison is valid for the year 2013. Xikar might in the future outsource to save costs, whereas OtterBox might improve their design or process. I hope I have at least pointed out some things to look for when deciding on a case.
> 
> You spelled Xikar wrong. Jokes aside, I did at times feel my Xikar cutter was not sharp, but I gave up on that thought when I compared to other cutters -- of which the Cuban Crafters cutter is not part of. Personally, I feel most Xikar products are way ahead of most of their competition. Time will tell if that continues to be the case.


I examined the gap on mine and it is very small compared to the photos. It's about 1/3 the thickness of a dime. It is also very uniform around the circumference from hinge to hinge. I tried like Hades to press the sides together and make it expel air with no luck. Just the difference in the gap alone tells me something is different or something has changed.

Mine is an Otterbox Model 3000 (found on the bottom) but it is branded Cigar Caddy instead of Herf a Dore by Humicare.
I'm curious if the OB model number has changed.

Examining the gap and doing the squeeze test would be good advice for either/any similar travel humidors... that's what I am filing away in the brain box from this post. :thumb:

On Xikar, I have a cigar box of dead lighters. A couple of Prometheus, a dozen Colibri, and one Xikar I have traded in yet.
After dealing with the cost of repair on a few Colibri lighters, I switched to Xikar for ease of exchange. I've swapped out two that lasted 2 years. I'll never buy another Colibri. Curious about Vector.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Great review! I carry a 15ct Xikar herf with me when I travel for work. Love it!


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

I have a Xikar 5 Ct travel humidor cant complain keeps the sticks safe while on the go. 1.5 thumbs up


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice post. My buddies got me this Xikar 5 count travel case a few years back for my birthday and it has held up very well. This past August we took a trip up north towards the Canadian border to the BWCAW (Boundary Waters Canoe Area Wilderness) where any sort of motorized craft is not allowed. Over the course of 5 days we camped and canoed over several miles through multiple lakes and rivers. We had a few days of straight rain. This is the type of trip where everything gets drenched, unless it is in dry bags, because you are constantly in water and exposed to the elements. 

I brought my Xikar 5 count and my buddy had his 10 count Herf-A-Dor. Both cases were just kept in normal backpacks and not in dry bags and were exposed to considerable abuse and punishment. Both cases kept the cigars dry and moisture free and both seemed to do a fine job. The only flaw was that one of my buddies latches (Herf-A-Dor) did pop off a few times. It was easily reattached but certainly a pain to deal with. I could see this popping off at an inopportune time (night time after dinner perhaps) and not being able to find the latch. For this reason alone, I would recommend the Xikar.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

I also like and have used a Pelican 1060 Micro case fishing in Canada. Perfectly designed for use on a boat. Watertight and floats. I keep fishing license and phone in a smaller one.

[I also like that when I take it on an airline flight, the gore-texed relief valve lets air in on descent, so the case can be easily opened.]


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Excellent write up, thanks. I have a couple humicare cases, now I'm paranoid and need to go check their deals.


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Great write up! I have a 5 ct herfador and i've been rather unimpressed with the seal. It loses humdity pretty quick so i have to put my cigars in a zip lock bag inside the carrier if i plan to use it for more than 24 hours.


----------

